# Buick GN steering box in a 65



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Converting my 65 Lemans over to power steering. Have a chance to get a new quick ratio box for an 87 Buick Grand National. Have read they will work in any A Body, just need to change hoses(metric) and rag joint. My question concerns the pitman arm. Will the power steering pitman arm for a 65 fit on the GN shaft? Can't find any dimensions for either gearbox's shafts. Has anyone done this swap or have any ideas? The GN box is only $100 but dont want to spend the money on it and new pitman if it isnt compatible.

Marc


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

*steering*

Yeah....it is pretty much a bolt in. I have a 1987 Monte Carlo SS steering box in my '65 Goat. I got the power steering hose "adapter inserts" and new rag joint from Lee Manufacturing. I was able to use my stock power steering lines and it only cost me about $100 (my steering box was free from a friend). And yes....the pitman arm on your GTO will fit the new steering box perfectly.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave, What did you gain from the swap? Eric


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Thought it would work. Certain 83 and up steering boxes were quick ratio. 2 1/4 to 2 3/4 turns lock to lock. Those boxes were found in the Buick GN, Monte SS, and Olds Hurst/442.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Werid...... I live in IL and my name is Marc  Are you my twin?


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

*steering*

The steering difference is like night and day......I refuse to leave a stock slow ratio box in any of my drivers ever again. Steering feels MUCH firmer. It used to feel over power-assisted and slow so to speak and now it requires a little more input, the car responds much quicker, and the feedback is great! You'll love it......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, Thanks Dave. That's what I was hoping to hear.....I'm doing a resto-mod on a 67 GTO...sounds like I need one of those boxes!! Eric :cheers


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> OK, Thanks Dave. That's what I was hoping to hear.....I'm doing a resto-mod on a 67 GTO...sounds like I need one of those boxes!! Eric :cheers


I'm doing a '65 and have been wondering about this question. There are several after market solutions out there, but I was wondering about ratio. Does anyone know the ratio of the stock gearbox? What about the buick box mentioned here, ratio? One place I found is: Performance Suspension Technology - PONTIAC - GTO, Lemans, Tempest "A" Body 1964-72
They offer a 12.7:1, 14:1 and 16:1. I was thinking of going with the 16:1 but wanted to see if anyone had opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Fred007 said:


> I'm doing a '65 and have been wondering about this question. There are several after market solutions out there, but I was wondering about ratio. Does anyone know the ratio of the stock gearbox? What about the buick box mentioned here, ratio? One place I found is: Performance Suspension Technology - PONTIAC - GTO, Lemans, Tempest "A" Body 1964-72
> They offer a 12.7:1, 14:1 and 16:1. I was thinking of going with the 16:1 but wanted to see if anyone had opinions on this. Thanks.


 I believe that the Buick GN box is 12.7:1. Thats about all i know to this point since i haven't put the box in my car yet. This is where i got some of my info.

Olds FAQ -- Steering


----------

